# Whoo-hoo SARAH FOR VP



## BV77

Alaska governor, Sarah Palin has just become McCain's running mate for VP.....YOU GO GIRL For those who don't know her, She has been the mayor of Wasilla, Ak, and governor as well. She is NOT part of the political machine or "good old boys" . She is not afraid to go against big oil and is not swayed by lobbyists. If you don't like McCain.....vote for them anyway..lol
Sarah will keep him in line.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I gotta hand it to John, this is a stroke of genius. What better way to scarf up all the Hillary-wanters who are seriously pissed at the moment, and steal democrat votes aplenty?
Palin doesn't turn anyone off, and turns many on, and that's always a mighty fine quality to have in a running mate.
The various newsradio commentators are already predicting a much brighter future for McCain.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Well I liked obama until he chose Biden. Then I sorda liked McCain until he chose a girl. GO NADERRRRRRRR! lol idk if he's even running again but ooo well. I can't vote anyway


----------



## akangelfood

I've got to say, as a resident of Alaska, that I have been thoroughly impressed with the things Gov Palin has done for our state. She doesn't only claim to fight the "good old boys", she actually does it. For once, a politician who both talks the talk, AND walks the walk. She has a remarkable track record in our state. She stands up to oil companies, when other politicians back down. She fights for what she believes in. This is no "yes-woman". I listened to this morning's announcement and got tears in my eyes. It will be a truly wonderful thing if she is able to influence politics on a national level.


----------



## gil_ong

i'm here for pics with cleavage.


----------



## Osiris

I think the playing field is now leveled out between them. Obama seemed to be gathering most interest over McCain, but like said above this is a very bold move. Think this will be a much interesting election. I might even go out and vote this time! I will let me quarter decide the fate of the US on my vote


----------



## mrmoby

I think McCain mave have made a monumental mistake.

This is not to take away from Palin. It is hard to judge her character and effectiveness after only three hours (sorry, she is unknown outside of Alaska), but she seems to be a quality Person (i hate to brand an effective person a polititcian).

Personally, I believe that the fact she doesnt have Washington experience is going to be a huge detractor. The problem is, McCain is of a more advanced age. He may live to be 100, but I think his age is a real consideration for some voters, who would vote for him if the felt someone experienced to could step up to the plate should they need to. 

Then again, I could be wrong. Obama is proof that experience isn't neccesary.


----------



## gil_ong

it's crazy to think that hillary supporters are going to support palin. do people realize that they are on two ends of the spectrum politically?

however, if you're voting for the sake of seeing a woman in the whitehouse..... then so be it. but to me, it's no different from voting for mccain cos he's a white male, for/against obama cos he's black.


----------



## trashion

I agree with Gil. A woman candidate is not necessarily a woman's candidate.


----------



## emc7

I thinks its a brilliant move. To have someone outside Washington is a plus, it means she not tied to Bush. 

She is pro-life. But she may have women who usually vote against the pro-life candidate vote for her just to break this particular glass ceiling.


----------



## gil_ong

emc7 said:


> ... just to break this particular glass ceiling.


and that's what's got me worried. people need to be more careful with their votes instead of tossing it in one bucket or the other on a whim.


----------



## mrmoby

trashion said:


> I agree with Gil. A woman candidate is not necessarily a woman's candidate.


I'll second that.

I dont see too many disgruntled Hilary supporters loving this ticket.I think it would be fair to say most supported her on her idealogy, which it would appear to be polar opposite from Palin. While it seems as though african americans by and large, are supporting Obama based on race, they are typically Democratic voters anyway. I think most female Democrats would feel no woman is better than having a conservative one.

IMO, if having a female running mate was paramount to McCain, he should have chosen Olympia Snowe. She is pro-choice, is on the armed services committee, and has stood up AGAINST Bush, which I think would have been beneficial to McCain if he wishes to distinguish himself from the trainwreck that is the Bush administration.


----------



## chattafish

whatever you think about MCcain-check out some of the interview's of Palin-girl's got a lot of spit and vinegar. What we call here a fireball...sometimes not being a washington insider Is a good thing.


----------



## sarahbellum

I haven't read enough about Palin to decide my opinion on her, but I have the same feelings I had when Hilary first started running... I would love to see a woman in the white house, but I'm not voting for her based PURELY on the fact that she's a woman. If she can do the job and I see things her way, I'll vote for her, but if I don't see things her way, I'm voting for the person who I do agree with.


----------



## akangelfood

Baby_Baby: How funny that your bf is in Fairborn! Funny because it's a small world after all. I was born on he AFB there, and most of my family still lives in the Fairborn area.

In regards to my praise about Palin, my words had nothing to do with her being a female candidate. It had to do with her honesty and her attitude, her politics and her approach. While she is a good speaker, I feel what is more important is the honesty and dedication in her words, as well as her actions.


----------



## mrmoby

chattafish said:


> whatever you think about MCcain-check out some of the interview's of Palin-girl's got a lot of spit and vinegar. What we call here a fireball...sometimes not being a washington insider Is a good thing.


Absolutely. I think if she ran here at the state level, or for a congressional seat I could support her. I would like to see how she works in congress however, before handing her the keys to the White House.


----------



## gil_ong

the great thing about this election is that there's been so much action that alot of people who normally wouldn't be bothered are now actually paying attention to politics!

+eleventybillion for (appropriate) drama!


----------



## emc7

> a good move or bad move to pick Palin


You're right. It could backfire if the fundamentalists won't vote for a girl. But she may get Hilary supporters just because the Democrats piss them off by attacking her. Did you hear they are already making an issue of her son with Down's syndrome. I wasn't clear if they were implying she didn't have time to be veep or was a bad mommy for not staying home. Either way, they are going to make women mad.


----------



## lohachata

the definition of politics...............................................

poli or poly = many........................................

tics = bloodsucking parasites......................

it is too bad that obama didn't pick palin to be his running mate.
they would be a good team.
i don't look at a candidate regarding to sex or color or religion or political affiliation..i look for who i feel is the right person for the job.
i do not believe in the democrats or republicans or whatever..and i don't think that people should base their vote on that either.there are people in this country that would vote for a child molester just because he is a republican or democrat..
all that partyline stuff sucks..it limits our ability to have the best things happen.


----------



## ivwarrior

I still wish there was a none of the above option. Let the office sit empty for 4 years, and we'll try again. I don't think McCain is a great choice, and Obama is a horrible one. If Obama is even eligible to be president, which I've heard he isn't and there's a lawsuit filed by a democrat to block him from even being on the ticket. Something about his birth certificate being a forgery, and records from his childhood showing his citizenship as Indonesian.


----------



## mrmoby

lohachata said:


> the definition of politics...............................................
> 
> poli or poly = many........................................
> 
> tics = bloodsucking parasites......................
> 
> it is too bad that obama didn't pick palin to be his running mate.
> they would be a good team.
> i don't look at a candidate regarding to sex or color or religion or political affiliation..i look for who i feel is the right person for the job.
> i do not believe in the democrats or republicans or whatever..and i don't think that people should base their vote on that either.there are people in this country that would vote for a child molester just because he is a republican or democrat..
> all that partyline stuff sucks..it limits our ability to have the best things happen.


Amen to that!

People following parties blindly amazes me. And gets nothing accomplished.


----------



## akangelfood

Thus my support for Palin. 

I don't consider myself a member of any specific political party. There are certain issues that I do not agree with Palin on (for example, I'm pro-choice). However, I would trust her to make decisions that are sound, reasonable, and just. I have a lot of faith in her character and her strength. I'll never agree 100% with ANY politician. Different views are what makes us all individuals.


----------



## Kyoberr

Yay I get to vote this coming election!!!!


----------



## k-dawg-

TheOldSalt said:


> I gotta hand it to John, this is a stroke of genius. What better way to scarf up all the Hillary-wanters who are seriously pissed at the moment, and steal democrat votes aplenty?
> Palin doesn't turn anyone off, and turns many on, and that's always a mighty fine quality to have in a running mate.
> The various newsradio commentators are already predicting a much brighter future for McCain.


IDK TOS Sarah and Hillary are polar opposites on most issues. I agree its a really dumb ploy to try to get female hillary supporters. Hopefully they don't change there vote just because there's a woman in power...and what happens when McCain dies in office. Hello former miss alaska president..


----------



## jones57742

k-dawg- said:


> Hello former miss alaska president..


A definite super plus!!!! 

Down through the years minor constitutional provisions such as the Judiciary interpreting and not creating legislation, the super agencies not existing and not creating legislation, etc. has been somehow lost in the morass of what we all know and love as Federal politics.

Also somehow 535 folks duly elected to Congress have become intimately familiar with the concept of politician to the abject loss of the concept of statesman.

I do not know how the rest of world thinks but, IMHO, most real West Texas ******** believe that hammering a very intelligent, dynamic, well educated vice-presidential nominee simply because the nominee is a good lookin gal is just flat not appropriate ie. that hound is laying in the back of the pickup instead of treeing ***** down on the river bank.

TR


----------



## gil_ong

jones57742 said:


> I do not know how the rest of world thinks but, IMHO, most real West Texas ******** believe that hammering a very intelligent, dynamic, well educated vice-presidential nominee simply because the nominee is a good lookin gal is just flat not appropriate ie. that hound is laying in the back of the pickup instead of treeing ***** down on the river bank.
> 
> TR


what?.....


----------



## emc7

Its ok gil, Jones loses me all the time, too. No clue on what the **** hound metaphor means.


----------



## wm_crash

It is not automatic that a state level success translates in a federal success of equal proportions. The tools available are very different. For those who have forgotten, the powers of the federal government are limited and enumerated; the powers of the state government are not.

To follow jones' analogies: you're throwing your best sniper in a bar brawl!

That being said, I am glad that McCain is waking up before his alarm clock goes off, and I am glad to see that he is well aware that he needs to reassure the conservative gang of his party (i.e. those who quietly vote and then go about their business totally ignoring the exit pollers)

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## gil_ong

here are some people's thoughts from around the world.

http://newsforums.bbc.co.uk/nol/thread.jspa?forumID=5282&edition=2&ttl=20080901131944


----------



## gil_ong

reminds me of a list of "bushisms" i saw somewhere.


----------



## jones57742

gil_ong said:


> what?.....





emc7 said:


> Its ok gil, Jones loses me all the time, too. No clue on what the **** hound metaphor means.


Folks:

Hopefully yall have heard the expression "That dog won't hunt".

Well now you know one instance to which the expression refers.

Typically the hounds which will not hunt are given to families with kids as these hounds are very lovable critters and kids really enjoy them.

Well the folks who are hammering a very well, IMHO, qualified nominee who happens to be a good lookin gal need to be farmed out to the kiddies.



Baby_Baby said:


> I actually understood that.


BB: If the elucidation set forth above does not work it is your turn to try.





wm_crash said:


> It is not automatic that a state level success translates in a federal success of equal proportions.


A portion of the gist of my belief in the nominee, although unstated in my previous post, is that a person who has enough intelligence, education and experience to produce independent thought and subsequent implementation will do good at the local, state and Federal levels (and indeed in the private sector also) not because of *but in spite of* entrenched upper echelon career bureaucrats.

In Alaska, IMHO, this lady has reversed the primary role of the bureaucrats by placing them in an implementation role, in lieu of their previous primary role of advisers, and then held them responsible for implementation as directed by folks who were elected by the People.





wm_crash said:


> For those who have forgotten, the powers of the federal government are limited and *enumerated*; the powers of the state government are not.


wc: I am not trying to be argumentative but only informative and the assertions set forth below are IMHO.


*The powers or the Federal Government are not really enumerated as multiple powers or restriction of powers are set forth in many sections, for example*

Section 8 

The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defense and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;
... 
To regulate Commerce with foreign Nations, and among the several States, and with the Indian Tribes;


States' powers are limited, for example

Section 10 

No State shall enter into any Treaty, Alliance, or Confederation; grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal; coin Money; emit Bills of Credit; make any Thing but gold and silver Coin a Tender in Payment of Debts; pass any Bill of Attainder, ex post facto Law, or Law impairing the Obligation of Contracts, or grant any Title of Nobility.


Lastly and for sure not leastly members of our judicial, Executive and Legislative branches need lessons in reading and understanding the English language as the following is apparently beyond their comprehension:

*The 10th Amendment to the Constitution of the United States of America: 
The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.*

TR


----------



## lohachata

and now there seems to be a small issue with ms.palins last child as it is being said that it is actually her grandchild born to her unwed oldest daughter.
although this could cost her dearly in the balloting;i think it would be foolish of people to do so.it does not seem to have affected her performance thus far..
unfortunately i will not be voting for them as i will be casting my vote for obama;even though i am not too crazy about biden...
now;if obama and palin were running mates it would all be good..lol


----------



## gil_ong

lohachata said:


> although this could cost her dearly in the balloting;i think it would be foolish of people to do so.it does not seem to have affected her performance thus far..


i agree that it should not, but how many times has a candidate's moral standing and personal life been brought into question? this one's not going to slide.


----------



## Angel_Baby

I think right now it seems to be that her 17 year old daughter is currently 5 months pregnant and plans to marry the father. She announced today. She had to state this as a rebuttal to the news that is currently going around in regards to her son not being hers.


----------



## k-dawg-

Yea her oldest daughter being pregnant definitely won't her her image among conservatives..Also maybe it's just a personal issue, but with 5 children some of whom are still infants, how will she balance being the vice president and her family?


----------



## wm_crash

I think jus as we talk, we have a VP with a not exactly conservative-darling daughter in the family. Apparently it's not a show stopper. Doesn't exactly help, but by November people will forget, especially if we have a wedding by then.

As far as balancing family and work, it's a general workplace concern; it applies equally to her, Obama, Biden, McCain, me, John Doe, Clinton, and Trump. Everyone deals with it somehow.

. . to jones specifically

That 10th reads to me like the feds have clear powers; they have no powers unless clearly given to them. They sometimes go beyond that. And yes, the states don't have unlimited powers, but numerous and not enumerated.

Cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## emc7

I thought the grandchild bit was a crock. Down's syndrome disproportionally affects children of older mothers.

Now there is an investigation into whether she instigated the firing of a trooper who divorced her sister. Since they serve "at will", it seems she had the right to can him for no reason at all. Not like the justice department making up poor performance to fire all its lawyers in violation of US law. I guess patronage doesn't bother me so much if its above board. 

As for the work and family balance thing, you judge a person's job performance period. You don't pick married people because "they are more stable", or pay them more because "they have a family to support". You don't pay women less because "their husbands support them". You don't not hire a single mother because she might have child care crises. It doesn't matter whether the stereotype is true even for a majority of people. You don't pre-judge a person by their situation. You look at performance only. If a woman has enough help and is willing to sacrifice time with family for a career, why should she be blamed for it, or a man be congratulated for his dedication. Choose based on performance and let the personal fallout be personal.


----------



## akangelfood

Amen, emc7!


----------



## COM

There is more to the story with Trig and who his mommy is. I also think it is a little too convenient that the moment internet rumors start swirling, they disclose Bristol's pregnancy and upcoming nuptials. Smells like some Alaskan Salmon that's been out of the stream a tad bit too long.


----------



## emc7

The only relevant thing about the pregnant daughter is that the mom is for "abstinence only" education. You could say that her "chickens have come home to roost". There is lots of evidence that AO just doesn't work. Its a waste of resources. Mom & Dad can handle "just say no". If you really want to reduce teen pregnancy, you have to give teens real education. I guess I admire her for living her values even when they get inconvenient, but I don't agree that "values" are always good public policy. I think issue like teen pregnancy and aids should be handled pragmatically and we shouldn't let any religious squeamishness about sex divert funds from programs that work to programs like AO that don't.


----------



## COM

Good link on the Palin "Babygate" scandal... http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lee-stranahan/why-dailykos-embraced-the_b_122790.html

She's only been the nominee since Friday and already this much dirt is swirling. She doesn't have a chance.


----------



## TheOldSalt

What, are you kidding? Hollywood only wishes it could come up with great stuff like this, and if the tabloids are any indication, we the people just LOVE people who are "just like us."


----------



## akangelfood

"This much dirt is swirling" because politicians are afraid of her! The Dems are afraid of her. Even many republicans are afraid that the reform she has brought to Alaska will expose their own deeds. 

They're attacking her family out of fear. It's absurd. I really do feel for her family, and for Bristol's boyfriend.

Such a fuss what not put up about Cheney's gay daughter, even as he touted his anti-gay messages. 

The media and the lefties are attacking CHILDREN out of fear. Shame on them.

I've never been partial to one party or the other, but the childish actions of the lefties are really changing that stance fast.


----------



## emc7

So is it "trig" for trigonometry or for "trigger". She is a lifelong member of the NRA.


----------



## COM

What reform has she brought to Alaska? This woman was on the gravy train with Senator Stevens until she decided to become a turncoat and wail on him. And they took the money anyway! None of it went back.


----------



## gil_ong

Baby_Baby said:


> My thoughts: Would Obama have done the same as McCain and picked her? (democratic form, of course)


not likely, cos the conservatives would go ape-**************** and try to hang her from the nearest flagpole or lamp post.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, I watched her speech.
Wow.
If the Dems were afraid of her before, they're probably soiling themselves now; she's awesome. Unless she screws up bigtime in the next few months, and I have the funny feeling that she won't, she's gonna be HUGE.


----------



## emc7

I liked her speech, I even liked her sportscasting on YouTube from long ago. COM is right, though. They didn't build the bridge, but Alaska kept the money.


----------



## gil_ong

i work with a real hardcore. 

his stance:
"the republican party can do no wrong",
"come to a worship with me, you'll understand the truth",
"gay couples have no rights",
"i don't care about SS issues cos it won't affect me" (i.e., he'll be dead by the time it runs out),
"global warming is just liberal propaganda",
belives in creationism ("God put "dinosaur bones in the ground to test your faith.")
schools should have daily prayer
"level iraq and iran as long as we can keep the oil flowing"

he came in today all excited about palin's speech, that it was GOOD and the crowd loved him.

he just about blew a gasket when i off-handedly reminded him that hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of people went gaga over all of Hilter's speeches too.  not that i'm comparing the republican party in general or palin in particular to the nazis or to hilter... but just saying that you shouldn't base your opinions on a person's speech.

it was funny, but it's a lost cause with this guy..... oh well.


----------



## emc7

The references to life after conception bother me, too. I'm not pro-abortion, I think it is morally wrong. But I can't think of any way government could effectively prevent abortion without invading the privacy of every woman. If you really want to reduce abortions, you need to support real birth control, not just abstinence. Or we need to open some Romanian-style orphanages, because their past is our future.

But I have to think it would be refreshing to have heads of state that can actually string a sentence together and pronounce nuclear. Of course, Obama talks good, too.


----------



## mrmoby

I find it amusing that Conservatives don't want real sex education in schools, and don't want abortion, but also don't want to pay to support unwanted children.


----------

